# HELP Puppy ate underwear!



## darlin (Jun 18, 2007)

My four month old puppy is eating the underwear in the house. I didn't realize it at first until he threw up a pair in front of me. Thong, fully intact. The females in the house put the undies up but he still finds a way. Today I found another thrown up pair, four in total. 
I'm so afraid he's going to get them stuck and need surgery I can't afford to remove them. I've had dogs my whole life and never had one eat clothes. He will even get them out of my drawer if I leave it open. It's weird.
My question is how do I break him of this? Especially since I don't see him with the undies. Thanks


----------



## dogclass (Feb 16, 2011)

No experience with this, but maybe if you boobie trap an article of clothing with bitter apple and let it hang partially out of a drawer? And also do with with the clothes on the floor? Note, he may only eat it if you're not around...and you'll want to make sure he isn't so insensitive to bitter apple that he would eat it anyways...

Maybe others could chime in on how uniersal the aversion to bitter apple is.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 24, 2011)

depending on the dog this might work. Put a can full of pennies in a soup can so they chime loudly. and put the can on top of underwear on a dresser or something hanging off
when dog goes to grab underwear pennies fall everywhere spooking the dog into saying its not worth it

Or get a scat mat that will give a static shock to step on when "getting to the underwear" with a boobie trap. which will have the same effect.


----------



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

I wouldn't do the pennies thing...they'll wind up eating the pennies... and static shock mats will just make them afraid of certain places in your house.

I would crate the puppy unless you are there to 100% supervise everything he's doing. Get an x pen and confine him to a portion of your living room or something while you're there but only 75% supervising. No free reign unless you can 100% watch.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

My girls think bitter apple is a condiment.

This is probably an excellent example of the effort to avoid the problem weighed against the effort required to train a dog to change behaviors.

I'd put the clean underwear in a drawer and the dirty underwear in a hamper and spend the training time working on something else.


----------



## Entwine (Jan 14, 2009)

RonE said:


> My girls think bitter apple is a condiment.
> 
> This is probably an excellent example of the effort to avoid the problem weighed against the effort required to train a dog to change behaviors.
> 
> I'd put the clean underwear in a drawer and the dirty underwear in a hamper and spend the training time working on something else.


Agreed 100%. My dog LOVES underwear, there is no breaking her of it. I'd rather make sure I put underwear away where she cannot get to it. If the girls in your house can't do this, then it's their own fault. I understand you're worried about the wellbeing of your dog, but there's not much you can do, as the dog obviously gets the underwear when you're not looking. There's honestly no (easy or guaranteed) way to train your dog to not do something when you are not around short of management (putting the underwear out of reach).


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

We NEVER leave undies on the floor and ALWAYS bury them in our covered laundry basket. They are as big of a delacacy to the dogs as cat poop is.


----------



## aBlueDog (Feb 14, 2011)

Key here is prevention. Keep the dog on a leash tied to your side. Keep your underwear, socks and anything else that is eatable picked up! If that seems like an impossible task(for some it is) then try confining the dog to one area. You could also look in to teaching this... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNAOe1djDyc And Modify this to fit for underwear http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZCIeEUm_n8


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

One of my dogs has done the same thing ... threw up one of my WHOLE thongs .. right in front of me. Close all doors to underwear infested areas, place all dirty underwear somewhere he can not get it. Get in the habit of closing doors ... its better to do anyway, keeps puppy out of the other things in there as well.


----------



## EscVelocity (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeah, closing the dog off to rooms with hazards that frequently get tossed on the floor is your best bet. I have to keep my dog out of bedrooms because I can not trust my kids or myself to always keep their belongings off the floor at all times. Especially my toddlers room; Seamus loves to choose her toys as his toys, and this is very dangerous. He will eat a Mega Block if given the opportunity. (LOL, as I am typing this, I just had to retrieve a plastic Easter Egg bottom from my dogs mouth. *sigh*)


----------



## darlin (Jun 18, 2007)

I was hoping for a quick fix, darn. He loves my clean undies as much, the last pair were out of dryer, brand new never worn. Hampers were no obsticle so we actually put the hamper on the dresser. He loves the litter box too as do all the dogs, so it's where they can't get it. By the way we think he's a blue nose pitt if that makes any difference. At four months he weighs 40lbs and is dumb as air. Love him so much.
Thanks


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

darlin said:


> I was hoping for a quick fix, darn.Thanks


quick fix = pick it up & put them away & hide them


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

We put undies up, but, it seems Abby has become quite skilled at finding the _buried _undies in the laundry hamper and pulling them through the small holes in the hamper! Now, the hamper is out of reach!


----------



## WolfyNeiviv (Apr 24, 2011)

My little gal loves undies too. Just like doxiemommy's Abby - mine can find the buried undies in the laundry hamper and pull them out. If any clothes are even hanging over the edge of the hamper, she will tug them over so that she can scatter the clothes to get to the undies. Even if I roll the undies inside pants and bury them she finds them. 

Is it just undies? That's all it is for mine - well, and the occasional plastic tipped shoelace (which we now tuck into the shoes for all shoes in the house that are not closed into a closet). I agree with the rest - the easiest, quickest way to stop/prevent it is simply put them up out of the way, close the drawers tight (maybe put child locks on them?), and maybe even put all dirty undies into the washer directly instead of in the hamper. Yeah, unless you can catch your dog in the act, it will be difficult to teach him otherwise.

Good luck!!


----------

